# Teen Volunteer Opportunities



## SNRote (Oct 24, 2011)

Whether homeschooling or attending public or private school, I think it's extremely important to teach our children to serve others through volunteer work. What ways have you been successful in getting your children to serve? Other than through your church, does anyone have any recommendations for good high school volunteer opportunities or programs? Have you found ways to serve with your children?


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

When I was a teen homeschooler, I was active in 4-H and Job's Daughters. Aside from raising funds for new rabbit cages for the fairgrounds and those sorts of 4-H activities, I raised a Guide Dog through 4-H.
Job's Daughters, if you're not familiar with it, is one of the Masonic family organizations, and like all the others has a charity: HIKE, or Hearing Impaired Kids Endowment, which we did a lot of fundraising for. We were also pretty close with our local Shriners and did a lot of things with and for the hospital.
I didn't get involved with Habitat for Humanity until later, but I'm sure they'd welcome younger volunteers--especially those willing to do the non-cool things like writing doner thank-you notes.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know. I think I like a lifestyle of helping more than "official" volunteer status. My two teens were the volunteer robotics coaches for an elementary school aged robotics club. They have collected blankets for displaced people in the sudan, sold jewelry is part of a micro-business project for women in the 3rd world who were at risk for trafficking. They were volunteer course marshalls at our town's marathon recently, and we volunteered to clean at two places where they took music instruction (as a family)... We were the volunteer music for a little church service at a nursing home for a couple of years. ..That sort of thing. Then there were the ways of helping that were about individuals, not organizations. We took a thanksgiving meal over to an elderly neighbor last year. We had a recent college graduate who was looking for a job live with us for a year while she was getting on her feet. They helped pick things that we put in a backpack for a homeless man my husband had conversations with regularly on his way to work - blankets, hand warmers etc... All of these things impact and leave their mark on kids. But many of them are not "official" volunteer positions. In fact it irks me when people are all about "causes" and ignore the people who have need in their life. That kind of volunteerism seems to be more about the person doing it than those recieving. I don't want to teach my kids to volunteer. I want to teach them to care. 

Jm2cfwiw,
Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

volunteer opps. are sometimes hard to find. my daughter, with her 4H club, made fleece blankets and donated them to the LINUS project. That organization distributes the blankets to hospitals and police departments and they are given to people that come in as needed.

My mom made dolls and sent them, I forget the organization, but they send them over seas to third world countries and they are handed out to children. There is also Operation Christmas Child. A lot of churches do this. A kid, or group could easily take that one step further. Google it if you want more info.


----------



## SNRote (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I agree that high school volunteer opportunities can be hard to find. Habitat for Humanity might be a great option if they allow young people to help?! Doing more research. Kudos to all of you for getting your kids involved in service!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We used to volunteer every week at our Public Library. It was a great way to give back to the community and we also spent a great day there working on school projects. 

We also have a family project where we collect clothes and anything else people want to get rid of and we then share it with people we know who needs it. Whatever is left, we donate to the local Senior Citizens thrift store. 

Another way we like to volunteer is to know who in the area right around us needs some help. Then, we go help out. Last winter we hauled water to two elderly neighbors and firewood to another. Its good to help out close to home.

Good luck.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Volunteering is good for children. Not only are they giving of themselves and their time, they might actually learn a new skill and have fun!

We have experience in volunteering at the library, the local hospital, and an animal shelter. We made happy socks for the animal shelter. They were thrilled to get them. I also used this project in our scout pack.

http://ohappysock.blogspot.com/


----------



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

What are your children interested in? What other values are you looking to promote? Did you want something where they can work in a group or alone (or even at home)?

I know our local animal shelter is always looking for people to help- things like walking dogs or just sitting with the cats to give them some human contact.
Many shelters have a list of supplies they need. Perhaps you could as a family could collect old worn blankets or towels to use as bedding for the cages or other supplies?
It can be a nice way to help out if your teen is shy around people.

I've also noticed several churches in our community get together to host free dinners. This can be a lovely way to get involved too. (And something I am thinking about doing if I can get my work schedule adjusted.)

Another idea is to collect old toys or books to donate to a charity. There are quite a few locally where we live but Salvation Army is always an option too.

My boss&#8217; son (in his teens) helps coach younger children in soccer. I&#8217;m sure there are other and similar things you can do along these lines. Depending on your child&#8217;s age would a life guarding or CPR class also be of benefit? Hopefully these skills will never be needed but what a service your child could provide if they were!

If your child is skilled (or would like to be) at sewing, knitting, or crocheting perhaps they can do something like: Project Linus, or knit-a-square.

You could write cards to soldiers who are stationed away from home- many, many idea for service members here: http://troopssupport.com/

Someone spoke today about helping to clear and maintain trails through park lands. I did this once when I was younger and it made for a nice afternoon out in the fresh air. 

I wish I could more advice from the field but DH and I don&#8217;t have children- yet!

I just wanted to add I think this is a lovely topic and I am looking forward to getting even more good ideas. (Which is why I often lurk here!)


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Go with what you kids like doing anyway, and what's local. It could be anything from volunteering at a animal rescue, community leadership programs to help the poor, enviromental groups for helping clean up the local parks, 4H, etc! 
It doesn't have to be official 'programs', nor does it have to be considered 'work'. If you go with what you kids love to do, you never know where it might lead them.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I second the Guide Dogs comment. Being a puppy raiser only takes about one year. You simply raise the puppy to be used to meeting new people and going strange places. You potty train it and teach it very basic obedience. One year of fun with a puppy, and you change a person's entire life!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Outside of our church, our kids have volunteered at the library, helped serve meals at the homeless facility and battered women's home, and worked with a local mens group roofing and painting local homes of elderly. Our home school group rakes leaves for several elderly each year (we don't have snow to be shoveled), since the leaves are slippery on walkways and drives when they get wet.

Friends children volunteer at a local facility that uses horses with disabled children. 

Unfortunately many of the opportunities that we looked into would not allow children under 16 or 18, so you'll have to check around some.

Dawn


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter is involved with and an officer of her high school's chapter of the Leo Club which is an extension of the Lions Club. They are very active in public service. Last weekend she spent a few hours at the local animal shelter doing chores and spent the evening serving early Thanksgiving dinners at the senior center. If you can get your kids involved with Leo's...it really is a worthwhile organization.
Besides that, she volunteers weekly at the long term care facility at a local hospital, serving meals, doing manicures, reading and playing cards with the patients. 
She can be in a terrible mood when she goes to volunteer but when she returns, she is SO happy. I really think there is nothing better for a teenager than to give of themselves and to help people.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

You can also volunteer at local human societies and such, but almost all animal organizations require people under the age of 18 to be accompanied by an adult at all times... Teaching dogs tricks and obedience to get them adoptable, simply playing with and socializing puppies and kittens, etc...


----------

